# Most accurate target ammo...



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Most accurate target ammo...Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## baggedgp (Jun 12, 2006)

Winchester in the red and white bx workswell for me..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Believe it or not, I find CCI Blazer to be a bit more accurate than WWB.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Believe it or not, I find CCI Blazer to be a bit more accurate than WWB.


+1 I haven't shot any allum. case blazer for a long time but the blazer brass is more accurate in my Kimber and USP than the WWB.

That being said, each and every gun is going to shoot different brands/loads differently. Do some experimenting to see what your gun likes.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Reloads (mine).


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

js said:


> Most accurate target ammo...Anyone have any thoughts on this?


What caliber and gun?

+1 with Charlie 8)


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm loadin' .45 ACP (Colt & Springy) and 10 mm (Glock) for pistols and .223 for my AR (Colt).


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

2400 said:


> js said:
> 
> 
> > Most accurate target ammo...Anyone have any thoughts on this?
> ...


.45acp...Kimber


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

230 gr LRN, 4.0 gr Bullseye, WLP
200 gr LSWC, 3.5 gr Unique, WLP

Both are accurate in my 1911's and easy to shoot.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

In my Kimber Ultra CDP the most accurate I have found is the WWB 185g fmj USA made. It is very accurate. One hole at 7 yards and 1 1/2 inches at 15 yards.


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

js said:


> Most accurate target ammo...Anyone have any thoughts on this?


IMO the most accurate factory target loads are Federal Gold Metal Match. Its expensive but ,if your keeping score its worth it.


----------

